# CFUK Latte art championships (formally known as LCLA)



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lets get ready to rumble!!!!!! (Time to topple the Essex Boy)

In light of the serious tone the forum has taken recently I thought it might be time to indulge ourselves in a little light hearted competition again, so with that I propose another head to head dual in the latte art stakes. Clearly technique has improved vastly since the last competition expectations and anticipation will be high, but if you are up for this get your name down here and we will take it from there. ( Daren said I copped out of the last comp so no excuses this time)

1. Coffeechap


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

welcome along luke


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

is your name for the comp going to be Luke Craptalker!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm going to struggle, could probably count the number of milky drinks i've made since the last one on one hand


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> is your name for the comp going to be Luke Craptalker!


And the smack talk starts .........

On reflection your more










Than OB1........


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

As a reminder here's what went down in last year's final

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13007-LCLA-championship-final


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and still more attractive than you boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> I'm going to struggle, could probably count the number of milky drinks i've made since the last one on one hand


Your making milk drinks with one hand ?

Is that a euphemism for onanism...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perhaps you can be Chas and I be Dave. Rabbit Rabbit


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Your making milk drinks with one hand ?
> 
> Is that a euphemism for onanism...


I don't want to know what images are going through your mind.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Perhaps you can be Chas and I be Dave. Rabbit Rabbit


There just ain't no pleasing you ...

Which one am I ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lets make this a 6 monthly event. A small trophy will be awarded to the winner as well.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I was just thinking it was about time to run this again. LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> As a reminder here's what went down in last year's final
> 
> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?13007-LCLA-championship-final


I'd forgotten all the dodgy photos in that thread!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

it feels like the weight of the world has lifted off the forum!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

get your name on the list neill


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

even patrick has developed sufficient skills to get in on this


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ouch started on the bro already neill


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> get your name on the list neill


Machines is packed away at present while our kitchens being done.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Apparently you an use some type of jar device though!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Apparently you an use some type of jar device though!












Right, I'm all set!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> There just ain't no pleasing you ...
> 
> Which one am I ?


Where's the whippet and pork scratchings?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's not too late to enter Neill


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> even patrick has developed sufficient skills to get in on this


Hardly. I'll enter the novelty handicap section!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Glenn said:


> It's not too late to enter Neill


Can't decide if that's obscene or cruel. No, it's both.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

that flat white you made me goes nicely with your flat cap patrick, stop being a percher and get amongst it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Systemic Kid - novelty handicap


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Speaking as the reigning Latte Art Champion - You've all got no chance - especially you Chap!

BRING IT ON!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

5. Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

5. Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)

6. c_squared


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm in, looking forward to some more banter!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

1. Daren

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Jeebsy

5. Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

6. Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)

7. c_squared


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3. Jeebsy

4. Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

5. Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)

6. c_squared

7. someone else

8. not an essexboy

9. definitley not someone who wears white shoes

10. not someone who sounds similar to a cockny

11. not an oik

12. Daren ( the opposite of 8 - 11)


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Ha, I hope your not expecting to get a bye through the first round Daren. What is it they say comes before a fall, oh yeah, a crap pour!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

c_squared said:


> Ha, I hope your not expecting to get a bye through the first round Daren. What is it they say comes before a fall, oh yeah, a crap pour!


Crap pour - Like the ones you did in the final?

Oooooo - its started!!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> 1. Coffeechap
> 
> 2. Mrboots2u
> 
> ...


Oy - quit the Essex bashing or I'll send round some Essex hardnuts to sort you out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you look so similar!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> you look so similar!!!


Next time your over here we will test your eyes....


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Neill said:


> Right, I'm all set!


Better get the metal off the jar first, Neill or there will be fireworks! Or maybe that's the secret of the microwave latte!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

boots i was taking about darens general demeanor


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Oy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Will decide on Monday when I get a new cast fitted. Can't turn the steam tap on currently so no chance of creating anything like latte art


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks nasty WD...

Enter tho you might get lucky and draw Daren.....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

my money is on Darren to retain his crown


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> my money is on Darren to retain his crown


The fix can't be in already.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Remember Boots - its not all about skilz (luckily)


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What have you done WD?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> What have you done WD?


Tripped over the pup last Saturday. She was speyed last week so I made sure I didnt land on her and landed on the heel of my hand instead.

Thought it was sprained until I went to a&e on Wednesday (5 1/2 hours there !) - Ive broke the end of one of the long bones in my forearm

Went to have the full time cast fitted on Friday but the receptionist booked me in for Thursday instead so a wasted visit and Im back there on Monday


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> The fix can't be in already.....


Fix ? It was all above board last time


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

working dog said:


> Fix ? It was all above board last time


Tongue in cheek .... Daren beat gary purely on latte skillz ,,,,..


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Tongue in cheek .... Daren beat gary purely on latte skillz ,,,,..


Yeah - smashed it! He's rubbish, nowhere near my standard! What does he know about coffee anyway?

(He's still not talking to me either because of that)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

1. Daren

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Jeebsy

5. Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

6. Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)

7. c_squared

8. Lookseehear

Go on - I'll give this a go then.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

1. Daren

2. Coffeechap

3. Mrboots2u

4. Jeebsy

5. Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

6. Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)

7. c_squared

8. Lookseehear

9. southpaw

I'm in as I could do with the practice.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

how did Daren become number one again.......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Destiny - you cant fight it Boots


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Destiny - you cant fight it Boots


Floater more like .....







where's the coat hanger


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Will gracefully bow out this time round.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Will gracefully bow out this time round.


You have to enter Gary! People will think your worried about being drawn against me again if you don't


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Will gracefully bow out this time round.


Too busy playing with your ??????


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The pain runs too deep


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shameless bump anyone else up for latte art wars........

0. Daren (zero not a hero .....)

1 Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3 Jeebsy

4 Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

5 Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)

6 c_squared

7 Lookseehear

8 southpaw


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'll pass on this as my dodgy latte art skills make Daren look like the Swedish guy in comparison.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charliej said:


> I'll pass on this as my dodgy latte art skills make Daren look like the Swedish guy in comparison.


Secretly I am the Swedish guy - don't tell anyone.

Come on Charlie - it's just a bit of fun (or are you chicken?)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Daren said:


> Secretly I am the Swedish guy - don't tell anyone.
> 
> Come on Charlie - it's just a bit of fun (or are you chicken?)


A chicken could do more recognisable pours than me.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bumetty bump bump

Come on people don't be shy ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks like we have all the takers for this ...

CC shall we put a date for last entries then get a neutral to draw the first round ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

cant believe we are not geting more in


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Straight in to the quarter finals


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Oi hold on, wait for me!

Didn't see this thread until just now...

Made me laugh out loud twice already!

For that reason alone, I'm in.

Cocks up the numbers though, any more for any more?

[how am I gonna butter up the girlfriend this time??]


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nope that's ten now Milan


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> how am I gonna butter up the girlfriend this time??


That's even more extreme than your last ploy! (Marg is healthier tho)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> cant believe we are not geting more in


Are poeple fearing the injustice ?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Are poeple fearing the injustice ?


Nah, just the jam jar.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

Come on Gary, jump in, the water, I mean milk is a lovely warm 60 degrees!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> That's even more extreme than your last ploy! (Marg is healthier tho)


..and I was like "Oh go on Yvonne, when are you ever likely to meet my spoddy coffee forum mates? ...and even if you do they'll be too polite to mention it!"

...then you bring it up at LCF Darren! Cheers!?

Lucky she's a good sport


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Milanski said:


> ..and I was like "Oh go on Yvonne, when are you ever likely to meet my spoddy coffee forum mates? ...and even if you do they'll be too polite to mention it!"
> 
> ...then you bring it up at LCF Darren! Cheers!?
> 
> Lucky she's a good sport


I had to do it to see you squirm - priceless!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Are poeple fearing the injustice ?


So you are still feeling bitter about Dave's campaigning!

Stop sulking and enter you big girl!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Daren said:


> So you are still feeling bitter about Dave's campaigning!
> 
> Stop sulking and enter you big girl!


Latte art is so 2013 lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Latte art is so 2013 lol


Prey tell what is 2014 's zeitgeist then ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Prey tell what is 2014 's zeitgeist then ?


Actual coffee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Actual coffee


?????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????


You know , the actual brown stuff you put into your handgrinder


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Milanski said:


> Oi hold on, wait for me!
> 
> Didn't see this thread until just now...
> 
> ...


Just make sure it's not the way Marlon Brando butters the girl up in Last Tango In Paris. I'm sure it's on youtube for those who haven't got a clue what I'm talking about.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> You know , the actual brown stuff you put into your handgrinder


Oohh hangridner .... Cheap dig


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm in providing somebody else steps in to make it even numbers. I can't find the rules anywhere but I don't have a microwave or jam jar to do the frothing bit so will have to use a steam wand, hopefully this doesn't lead to instant disqualification?









0. Daren (zero not a hero .....)

1 Coffeechap

2. Mrboots2u

3 Jeebsy

4 Systemic Kid - novelty handicap

5 Neill - jam jar handicap (yeah, I am gonna try this)

6 c_squared

7 Lookseehear

8 southpaw

9 Milanski

10. Garethx


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Right looks like we have all we are goingt of get for this

we need an impartial to draw - would you mind randomly generating Glenn ? ( with one person getting a bye to next round as there are 11 of us )

then we can agree a Schedule of matches based aprons when the participant are free .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Right entires are now closed for this

Details iof the draw will hopefully be announced tomorrow.....


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Right entires are now closed for this
> 
> Details iof the draw will hopefully be announced tomorrow.....


I was going to ask to join but never mind, I will be in America for 2 weeks next month.


----------



## sambinstead (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh man as if I missed entries for this! gutted









If anyone drops out/you need a space filling I'm keen to get involved.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I did the draw this afternoon filmed for posterity.

I think you may be a cut above our level tho







...champ versus pro...

Exhibition match with the winner ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Draw was done earlier today. I'll reveal later this evening.....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Any chance that you can 'sex it up' a bit and give it the sky treatment

A bit like they did with darts

Each have your own music with the walk on entourage and, most importantly, have some nickname

Dave 'the grinder' CoffeeChap - that sort of thing

If it can take darts from the pubs and clubs to exhibition halls, just think where it could take this competition.

I'll take my promoters cut .... happy days !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There are only so many hours in a day







.....the opponents wanna suggest their own nicknames happy to change the thread titles etc .

Tried to do a live draw etc....

Anyone any ideas for " sexy " names for the unruly lot in the competition


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> There are only so many hours in a day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you can be 'kinky boots' for starters


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Er.......................


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Well you can be 'kinky boots' for starters


Predictable......


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Well you can be 'kinky boots' for starters


I was thinking more Martin 'kick his head in' boots


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Er.......................


Ok. 'Er kinky boots '


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Am I too late to enter this.....?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Yes.

13 charac


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Shame.

Been without a machine for a week or two now.

I always seem to upgrade just as we do these.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> yes.
> 
> 13 charac


i understand!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Practice run this morning for tonight...


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Looking good Mr Boots


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Skillz MrBoobs - haha, that was an actual Freudian typo, must have 'em on my brain...

I'm in two minds whether I should practice or try to retain my non-title.

Looks like the standards have shot up.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I've not bothered practising Milan... It's in the hands of the gods now - god help he


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I see what you're doing, trying to do psych out the competition .

Isn't that what mourinho does before a match.?


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Daren said:


> I've not bothered practising Milan... It's in the hands of the gods now - god help he


Mind games Daren, you're just trying to lure me into a false sense of security


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GarethX said:


> Mind games Daren, you're just trying to lure me into a false sense of security


Having seen your art I thought it was pointless practising









You did know this competition has nothing to do with how good you are at latte art right?

It's no secret my victory in the last competition came down to a very effective campaign manager... My skills are mediocre at best but my manager was 1st class. I don't have that luxury in this competition as he's competing.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> It's no secret my victory in the last competition came down to a very effective campaign manager...


Are you suggesting that the vote was influenced in some way ? Outrageous !


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

working dog said:


> Are you suggesting that the vote was influenced in some way ? Outrageous !


I didn't win on the strength of my art that's for sure!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

working dog said:


> Are you suggesting that the vote was influenced in some way ? Outrageous !


Votes are seldom won on merit


----------



## GarethX (Mar 9, 2014)

Daren said:


> Having seen your art I thought it was pointless practising
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daren, I hope you don't seriously think that photo on post #7 in the other thread was mine, I couldn't even pour that in my dreams.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

GarethX said:


> Daren, I hope you don't seriously think that photo on post #7 in the other thread was mine, I couldn't even pour that in my dreams.


Tfft!

13char


----------

